# Time to move to stiff shaft.



## drawboy (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not overly long, just over average for a club golfer. Marked a couple off with the skycaddie at 250yrd carry with a smooth swing 96-98 mph,I currently use a reg ping shaft in my G10 driver. I have no driving problems really I don't slice, mainly slight draw to straight. Would a stiff shaft eke out a few more yards perhaps?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm no expert, but until one comes along I'd say 250 carry was VERY good for 96-98mph swing speed and can't see stiff making you any longer.

Having said that there's no harm taking your driver to a pro shop or golf store and comparing.

How's the accuracy with your regular?


----------



## stevelev (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure bout you but most blokes normally get a little longer with a stiff shaft. pmsl


----------



## Happyhackersam (Feb 7, 2011)

Agree with Steve I don't know anyone who goes long with reg flex

 but drawboy if it ain't broke??!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2011)

Marked a couple off with the skycaddie at 250yrd carry with a smooth swing 96-98 mph,
		
Click to expand...



You sure! most on here can do that with a 7 iron!


----------



## Ethan (Feb 7, 2011)

Stiffer would probably be straighter rather than longer, but if the ball flight was wastefully high and spinny, might get more distance, although at 250 yards, I think you are already defying the laws of physics. 

The Ping TFC shafts are pretty soft. Most 96-98 mph swingers could easily handle stiff.


----------



## richy (Feb 8, 2011)

Carry or total distance?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2011)

250 carry at 96 mph is crazy.

I swing at 96, and I do use a stiff shaft, but more for dispersion and spin reasons. I find regular is like over cooked spaghetti.

On a LM at Titleist I am carryinig about 220. This is also backed up on course, as we have a bunker at 225 carry on the 7th, and if I really catch one I can carry this.

Stiffer won't make you longer. The general rule is to hit as whippy as you can control, as this will give you more power.

If you are carrying 250 (I think Screwback was carrying 260 on the TM day, and he swings proper quick), then you are plenty long enough for most courses you will ever play.


----------



## surefire (Feb 8, 2011)

Theres a few threads floating round right now about distance, so thought people may find the following data interesting.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 8, 2011)

My swing speed is about 96 with a driver and I have a stiff in my r7 limited, I just hit it better than the regular in the same club. I don't get your carry though. 

If the shaft is right for you what would get you more distance is getting the shaft properly aligned.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2011)

If the shaft is right for you what would get you more distance is getting the shaft properly aligned.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

Whilst I get the idea of spine alignment making the club swing more consistently, it also makes it stiffer or less so as it is rotated. If the shaft you already have is fine, then in rotating it, you could end up with a change in stiffness which could then make it less suitable (although more consistent).

Also, I have a Nike driver where I can rotate the shaft to any of 32 angles. It doesn't appear to effect the shaft in the way you would think it should. May be I'm not consistent enough to notice.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2011)

simple answer, find a club close to what you have with a stiffer shaft and try it. On a bad day i suit a regular much more, but on a good day my stiffy is a weapon of mass distruction. :O

the main different i find is with a regular i have to have a good tempo in the swing, get to snatchy and fast and its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on the fact that everyman and his dog on here appear to be using stiff shafts regardless of handicap.

However I use stiff in my woods as I happen to like the shafts that are in the Mizuno MP range Fujwanker missedthetoilet or whatever they are called. My clubhead speed is 105-110 with the driver and 95-99 with my irons and I've never had a problem with the reg shafts in my irons. Tried dgs300  steel shafts and hit them fine just get a better flight with the reg.

I'd just give a stiff shaft a go and see how you get on.


----------



## kid2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Iv taken this from Harringtons official site.....

USE SOFTER SHAFTS 
You'll strike the ball better and hit it further, People generally go to stiffer to nullify dispersion. The less the shaft is kicking the more consistent it'll be through impact.
I use 6.5 Rifle shafts and I used to use 7.2. I tried the much softer, more flexible 5.5 and I hit them gloriously, but I was advised I shouldn't use them. Basically, what they were saying is that the results on the monitor pointed to inconsistency in dispersion, distance and accuracy. But I got a great flight. 
Put it like this, 99 per cent of golfers would hit the ball better and further with more flex in their shafts.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2011)

Iv taken this from Harringtons official site.....

USE SOFTER SHAFTS 
You'll strike the ball better and hit it further, People generally go to stiffer to nullify dispersion. The less the shaft is kicking the more consistent it'll be through impact.
I use 6.5 Rifle shafts and I used to use 7.2. I tried the much softer, more flexible 5.5 and I hit them gloriously, but I was advised I shouldn't use them. Basically, what they were saying is that the results on the monitor pointed to inconsistency in dispersion, distance and accuracy. But I got a great flight. 
Put it like this, 99 per cent of golfers would hit the ball better and further with more flex in their shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Paddy knows whst he's talking about reg it is then


----------

